# Help me pick a pocket camera for nightclub shots



## sean99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi All

I am trying  to see if I can find a compact camera that can fit in my pocket that I use to take pictures when I am out on the town at a nightclub. I run a small group for people who like to go clubbing for fun. I would like to be able to post some pics of our nights out, however I am hoping to be able to take  pics on the dimly lit dance floor with a camera that I can carry around in my pocket.  I really apreciate any advice you all can share.

Thanks
Sean


----------



## JClishe (Jul 24, 2011)

Canon S95


----------



## corndogman (Jul 25, 2011)

what about the olympus sz 10


----------

